# Treeless saddle, specifically Freemax, plus general



## mynutmeg (19 March 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking at various treeless saddles for my cob mare as she changes shape very rapidly and is generally grumpy and unhappy at treed saddles.
I've been looking at the Freemax saddle by Acavallo and what I can see looks really nice but I've found a couple of sites saying they're not any good etc but can't actually find a review by someone who has actually used one of them. So if you have used one what was your opinion of it, how did it ride, what did your horse make of it?

Also been looking at the dream team saddle which I really like but am unsure about the sizing as it only seems to go up to a 17 which is too small for me - has anyone used that and how did the sizing come up?

Also any other treeless saddles you've used, would you recommend it or would you not buy one again?

Thanks


----------



## maggiesmum (19 March 2011)

From what ive read I think that there may be pressure issues with the freemax, specifically under the stirrup bars so its recommended that a proper 'treeless' pad is used under them.
I've heard that the dream team ones are ok - made by the same people who used to make torsion? I think?

The Heather Moffatt ones are the bee's knees, i'd highly recommend one of those.


----------



## Oberon (19 March 2011)

Freemax are to be used with the special pad. They can be a bit too long for a short backed horse. I have a Freeform, which is what they've ripped off from.

Dream Team is made by some people who have sold Torsions for years and they've developed their own saddle. I find them a bit pricey for what they are and I've heard mixed reviews.

Rather than Dream Team, cheaper end of the market, Trekker, Barefoot or even Libra is a better option. All need the corresponding pad.

I have got a second hand Heather Moffet Fhoenix from eBay. After being treeless for 7 years - it is the best saddle I have found.

It is well made, looks beautiful, helps my seat. The horse is happy with it.

They are around £500 second hand from eBay at the moment.

Heather is bringing out a budget range very soon (will be under £500).

At the end of the day, it's all down to how your horse feels about whichever saddle you try.


----------



## Oberon (19 March 2011)

If I had a bit of extra cash, I would pick this one up.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LIBRA-TREELES...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item1c1a1c6f86

They are on the cheaper end of the market, but they have good reviews and they are actually very well designed.

Even my beloved old Torsion pales in comparison!


----------



## Toffee44 (19 March 2011)

I ride in a barefoot cheyenne. Have tried libra and prefer my saddle. What ever you choose make sure you use the correct numnah.


----------



## downshacker (25 March 2011)

Hi I have a freemax GP (bought second hand from a hickstead stall a couple of years ago).

My 15h mungrel cob didn't take to my beautiful old endurance saddle (which now fits my naughty welshy), being a bit bucky, and backwards out hacking.  

Cads the cob loves the freeemax, its amazingly light, and its very comfy to ride in - although it takes a bit of getting used to, as you can really feel their back muscles through the saddle, especially as their movement is uninhibited.  It fits the welshy too; and should fit any horse, although i doubt it would be good on v high withers.

A few things to point out: i usually need someone to tighten up my girth once on board, as its got dressage girth straps, and the saddle molds to horse and rider once your on board.  it is long on the back and has parts that seem badly designed and will rub without a saddle pad.

i'm currently loking for another treeless, and i'm not sure my next one will be a freemax; it's not bad, i just think it could be better.

please let me know if you find one you like!


----------



## wastetech (31 March 2011)

I love my Freemax and so does my horse. She was never happy in any treed saddle but now works in an outline, through her back and my instructor cannot believe the difference in her attitude to work and her topline.
She also no longer tries to bite when I girth her up and she is 'straight' when ridden. In all the treed saddles she was always crooked.


----------



## a kind of magic (3 April 2011)

I am a treeless rider but I ride western, the two saddles I use are the EZ Fit treeless which is unusual looking but incredibly comfortable and I can ride for miles and miles.  The other is the Freemax Western.  I find the quality very good, but I wouldn't recommend their pads.  A good brand of pad for both the western models and the english style treeless is the HAF pads.

They shouldn't be used without a proper pad and I have heard the 'class' version are much better than the dressage or jump models.


----------



## alliebaxter (3 April 2011)

hi i have the freemax dressage & have used it on my boy for 4 years now. hes a 15hh cob & was 3 when we got it after trying several saddles & other sorts of treeless. i wouldnt be without it it gets ridden on for 2 hours everyday & cleans up like new for showing! i use a barnsby grip pad underneath & a neoprine girth as we have the usual cob round confirmation!
i have just bought a freemax gp but am waiting for a girth at the moment, but this looks super too. i have leant it out for friends to try & most say its the most comfortable saddle theyve ridden in. the memory foam takes a bit of getting used to as you feel the movement more but my instructor says this has helped me no end. hope this helps you


----------



## Oberon (3 April 2011)

akindofmagic said:



			I am a treeless rider but I ride western, the two saddles I use are the EZ Fit treeless which is unusual looking but incredibly comfortable and I can ride for miles and miles.  The other is the Freemax Western.  I find the quality very good, but I wouldn't recommend their pads.  A good brand of pad for both the western models and the english style treeless is the HAF pads.

They shouldn't be used without a proper pad and I have heard the 'class' version are much better than the dressage or jump models. 

Click to expand...

Where did you order the EZ Fit from and how much was it?


----------



## sjp1 (6 April 2011)

I had a Freeform which was lovely but missed knee rolls and then treated myself (naughty naughty) to a Heather Moffett Vogue which is fantastic.  

I was constantly fussing with shims with the Freeform, but the Vogue has panels underneath for wither clearance so just use it with a Mattes pad.

Have not heard very good things about the Freemax which is modelled on the Freeform.  The Freemax has an iron wither plate which doesn't flex like the Freeform.

Friend has a Barefoot which she is happy with.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (6 April 2011)

I think the Freemax is made in India is it not? Not that it should pose a problem, but ...... I just throw it out.


----------



## giveitago (9 May 2011)

I just bought a freemax!  I hadnt intended to buy one, i thought id buy a barefoot or the torsion..horse hated the torsion, the barefoot was a good saddle for me but not male genital friendly for hubby, so, i bought the freemax.

Half the price, horse moved well, comfy deepish seat, stable, nice spread of weight.

However, steal bar has been taken out and i will shim the front to keep it off the wither instead.  Using with large treeless pad plus HM backsaver. Great for us as the horse has a long back, hubby is novice and it'll prob see 2 hours work a week.

And i prefered the stirup bars and girthing and Its very light.


----------



## Equibrit (10 May 2011)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			I think the Freemax is made in India is it not? Not that it should pose a problem, but ...... I just throw it out.
		
Click to expand...

No, it is not.


----------



## mon (10 May 2011)

I have a nearly new dream team 17inch for larger horses and rider not being used and all stuff to go with it available Bedford area if any good


----------



## samcrob (10 May 2011)

I like the look of the EZ fit to, they cost £960 basic price (I think).
Correct me if i'm wrong AKOM but are you the importer of these saddles?
http://www.piccolomondoequestrian.com/ez-fit-treeless-saddles-53-c.asp
I have a barefoot London which i'm using to lightly back my youngster this year. I have only sat in it once (standing) so can't give it a review yet!


----------



## wastetech (11 May 2011)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			I think the Freemax is made in India is it not? Not that it should pose a problem, but ...... I just throw it out.
		
Click to expand...

The Freemax is made in Italy, not India.
I have one and it is very good quality and well made.


----------



## ApacheWarrior (12 May 2011)

I have just this week bought a Freemax GP - only sat on it once so far.  Initial thoughts are that it is god quality leather, well made for the price, and the horse was happy with it.  It didn't slip on my big round cob - when every other saddle has dramatically slipped, atlhough I was also using an antislip saddlepad recommended by them.  The seat is extremely comfortable, my only issue was the length of the flaps - too short in length for me as I found the stirrup leathers were rubbing my leg and also not forward cut enough for me and my long legs hip to knee - but I have that problem with all saddles.  Imay well still keep it for times when I am awaiting saddle fitter to do adjustments as my horse grows (he is only 4 years old, 16.3 hh cob, so lots more growing to do yet).


----------



## Theresa_F (13 May 2011)

I have a Barefoot London Dressage model - was great for starting out young Stinky in and I have also used in our present and past Clydesdales.  Only thing I don't get on with it is jumping but it is so comfortable for hacking.

I am going to be selling it, purely as mine are nearly finished growing and I use treed saddles for showing and competitions as they are not difficult to find saddles for.  I also have a western saddle, and want to get a side saddle, so the treeless will have to go to make room.

If my two were difficult to fit and kept changing shape, I would keep this saddle for them as it is so good to ride in and everything I have put the Barefoot on goes well in it.


----------



## GinnieRedwings (13 May 2011)

giveitago said:



			However, steal bar has been taken out and i will shim the front to keep it off the wither instead.  Using with large treeless pad plus HM backsaver.
		
Click to expand...

Love the Freemax saddle - but also take "gullet" out & shim instead. Use a Haf Pad + HM pad. Love the fact you can put the stirrup attachements back a bit for a better position. The Y girthing on the original model makes it very stable and you never need to girth up hard, which is great for my mare who hates girths.
Discovered it looking for a saddle that didn't slip for my friend's impossible-to-fit gelding & never looked back (and I am not even a die-hard treeless lover ).

I'm not convinced about the new models - especially the jumping one... which is a shame because the original model has knee blocks that makes jumping dificult and I have to switch back to my treed jumping saddle.


----------



## foxy1 (13 May 2011)

I was looking at Freemax but didn't like the steel bar 'gullet' or the pressure created by the stirrup attatchments. 

Instead I have just bought (not arrived yet) an Easytrek comfort in plain leather; I will let you know how I get on with it 

(It has knee blocks and I'm intending to do quite alot of jumping in it but we will see....!)


----------



## giveitago (22 May 2011)

Freemax going well, used a EE wither pad too. Saddle is 18 inch and looks big but horsy has a long back and suits him fine.  Have just bought a longer girth, 30" as apparantly you need it slightly higher than The elbow. Doesnt slip, ned happy..so far so good.

However, if you have the money, I'd still buy a HM treeless.


----------



## whinney (22 May 2011)

I have both a Freemax GP and a Dream Team treeless saddle. I find that the Freemax is really comfortable in the seat, great for schooling, but out hacking, with shorter stirrups, my knees rest ON the kneeblocks and it bruises them after a few miles. For me (5' 7") the flaps should be a bit more forward cut. Another problem I had was that my horse has a forward girthline and the Freemax girth position constantly pulled the saddle forwards. The horse also has low withers and the metal gullet plate does not stay 'velcroed' to the saddle base. It is pushed up after a few minutes and the base is then on her withers. I tried a wider plate, but then I was tipped 'downhill'. I stopped using the plate altogether, used a shimmed saddle pad to lift it off her withers and fixed this particular problem. A curved girth solves the forward girthline.
I would say that the Freemax (without my adaptions) would be ideal for someone with legs up to about 30" long, or that likes to ride 'long' or dressage and whose horse has normalish withers and a normalish girthline, as it is very comfortable, secure and good quality.

My Dream Team saddle is a 17" and rides like an 18" or bigger. I have added extra velcro to enable the knee blocks to be positioned further back, closer to my knees. Having said that, it is now near perfect and feels like you could never fall out of it. Even during emergency 'one rein stops' it doesn't move at all. Although the stirrup fastenings are 'closed ring', their position is higher than on ordinary saddles and normal leathers pose no problems as they are out of the way of the thigh and you can't feel them. The girth position is much more forward than the Freemax, so the saddle doesn't move forwards at all. The leather and quality is superb, though it does look a bit like an Aussie stock saddle in the seat, the flaps are English in style and enable shorter stirrup jumping with no problems. This would be very uncomfortable on my Freemax, but then it is not designed as a jump saddle.


----------



## giveitago (5 April 2012)

Now selling my 18 inch freemax. Pm me if you are interested


----------



## Piglet (6 April 2012)

I can reccommend the Heather Moffett Soft Tree saddles, she has just bought out new synthetic ones for £350 or £450 I can't remember which price!!!!  Heather came out to me a couple of days ago with the new saddles - gorgeous comfy smart saddle at second hand price.  Have ordered 2, a GP and Dressage for the price of a new leather one.  The only pain is I can't pick it up until the end of May


----------



## littlenordic (11 April 2012)

mon said:



			I have a nearly new dream team 17inch for larger horses and rider not being used and all stuff to go with it available Bedford area if any good
		
Click to expand...

Hi Mon, I am in Bedford and looking into buying a treeless saddle! Would your saddle fit a 15.2 TB?? Thanks.


----------



## sam3domynant (12 April 2012)

We have just invested in an easytrec treeless saddlefor our high withered Arab the change in him is amazing we can now hack out with confidence that he won't spin round and head home I use a normal high withered saddle pad with it and it's fine has a super deep seat which is great for when he spooks


----------



## spater1013 (8 June 2012)

Could you please tell me if your 18" Freemax is still for sale,
Many thanks
Sandra


----------



## jr333uk (12 August 2013)

Hi,
I am just about to buy a Freemax Avacallo Treeless Saddle, how does one take the "gullet" out & shim instead?
Also, I have been told that Freemax saddles often have the stirrup leathers go over the spine, thus causing a pressure point, does anyone know anything about that?
Finally, does anyone have the contact details for the authorised Freemax dealer in the UK?
Many thanks.


----------



## jr333uk (12 August 2013)

Hi,
I am just about to buy a Freemax Avacallo Treeless Saddle, how does one take the "gullet" out & shim instead?
Also, I have been told that Freemax saddles often have the stirrup leathers go over the spine, thus causing a pressure point, does anyone know anything about that?
Finally, does anyone have the contact details for the authorised Freemax dealer in the UK?
Many thanks. 


GinnieRedwings said:



			Love the Freemax saddle - but also take "gullet" out & shim instead. Use a Haf Pad + HM pad. Love the fact you can put the stirrup attachements back a bit for a better position. The Y girthing on the original model makes it very stable and you never need to girth up hard, which is great for my mare who hates girths.
Discovered it looking for a saddle that didn't slip for my friend's impossible-to-fit gelding & never looked back (and I am not even a die-hard treeless lover ).

I'm not convinced about the new models - especially the jumping one... which is a shame because the original model has knee blocks that makes jumping dificult and I have to switch back to my treed jumping saddle.
		
Click to expand...


----------

